# 2007 images released....



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

GM has unveiled the new toys... :bluebounc

In these on you can see some of the HDs... which have not "officially" been released. (Hint: Look for the extra holes in the front bumpers)


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its time to turn to the darkside, ford here i come


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I like them! Is it just me or does the HD's seem to finally sit a little higher?

Will


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I think you are right in that they sit higher. This is probably due to the new Coil-over front suspension. I did not think I would like them at first, but the more I have seen of them, I think they are pretty sharp. I really like the GMC styling. These look loads better than what I have seen of the new Ford Super duty trucks. Check out this lite for some of the spy shots...Spy Shots


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Gang
Its been awhile since I have posted, been busy flying and of course work at GM. My plant here in Pontiac MI will start to build the new HD trucks right after Christmas. We were just award JD Powers award for Quality for the 2nd year in a row. I can't wait to touch the new trucks. They still have thme covered up here at our plant. Im getting ready to start everything rooling for the snow season.

Regards Mike


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Actually a nice improvement over the past years....However I am still a FORD man...xysport


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Mike,

Word on the street is that the 8.1L will not be used on the New body style trucks on 2007... but another engine is in the works for 2008(V-10 maybe??)...

Have any input on this information.

From the photos I new trucks interior is sooooo improved.... I seriously want one of these, but I think I am going to have to wait until 2008 before I get a new truck....:crying:


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Still looks too low in the front end to me,add on a plow mount and there doesnt seem to be much clearance or a lot of plastic will have to be cut.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

They look decent to me. The dually looks good. I still like them a lot better than the new Fords.


----------



## qualitylandscap (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't think them are 2007, I just saw 2007 Chevy at are dealer and it looks the same as the 2003. Also I don't think GMC is till 2008.


----------



## qualitylandscap (Apr 7, 2006)

here is a link to a 2007 GMC 2500HD. Same body style I think the ones above are 2008 Models. Buy I could be wrong.

http://www.trucktraderonline.com/caddetail.html?/ad-cache/4/0/6/85174406.htm


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

2007 1/2 tons will have two versions... the new ones shown above and "classic". this is just like when the went through the last change. I believe it is to deplete the remain stock of parts as much as possible. The HD model will be 2008s out in the second or thrid quarter from what I have heard.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Is it just me or do they look like a ford super duty just a little.  I like the new look better than the new ford pickups.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I like both of them a little more of the GMC tho still too expensive.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Frozen001 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Word on the street is that the 8.1L will not be used on the New body style trucks on 2007... but another engine is in the works for 2008(V-10 maybe??)...
> 
> ...


Hi Frozen
I don't have any insight yet on the engine's, everything is still top secret, I have never been through a truck launch where everything is so secret. As far as waiting if you can I would wait for a year and let them work out the bugs. They are a great looking truck and the guys that I know who have driven them say the ride and handle great.

Regards Mike


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I agree that they kind of resemble the super duty!


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Ya they do resemble the super duty... But if you think about it they are just making a truck that the market wants... A lot of people have always liked the looks of the fords, so why not steer the design toward what the current market views as a better looking design. I think these trucks will big winner for GM... the new style, the new coil over front suspension(thank got no more whining from people about torsion bars), mated with the best power-trains (in my opinion)...they cannot loose


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I agree with steering the looks towards the fords...they have been the favored trucks for many years  and the coil front will definately help like ford went back to in 05...Good suspension set up..I agree some added ground clearance would help..But I am a Ford guy...Its all about preference....I like the Fords...


----------



## bikeluver43 (Jan 3, 2005)

Wait a year for the new 6 speed tranny and upgraded engines. I hate it when vehicles are released with old drivetrains (like Dodge did in 2002 with the 5.9). GM is supposedly putting a detuned version of the Escalade 6.2 V8 into the Denali at first, and then putting it into the Heavy Duty trucks afterwards with 380HP and 415lb/ft of torque. I think they are sharp trucks, especially inside.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i like those new headlights on the chevys i never liked the 03 change over look


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Time to get more business so I can justify buying one.


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

i think the new chevy look like ****!:realmad:


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

wow, big improvement IMO. I have a 2000 Silverado and have always thought it was the worst looking (on the exterior) of the big 3. Now I think GM could have jumped to #1 for my taste. Really like the GMC look, can't wait to see one live.

Buck


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

The Chevy front end seems more stylish than it has in the past. I've always thought they were the ugliest truck on the market except for the Nissans. The funny thing is I've grown accustomed to the look of my Silverado.


----------



## Mad Dog (Jun 13, 2006)

qualitylandscap said:


> I don't think them are 2007, I just saw 2007 Chevy at are dealer and it looks the same as the 2003. Also I don't think GMC is till 2008.


Dealer told me that they are making the same body style for 1/2 of 2007 ... calling it the "classic" then the shift will come. 2007 brochure looks like the old body style so I asked.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Frozen001 said:


> I think you are right in that they sit higher. This is probably due to the new Coil-over front suspension. I did not think I would like them at first, but the more I have seen of them, I think they are pretty sharp. I really like the GMC styling. These look loads better than what I have seen of the new Ford Super duty trucks. Check out this lite for some of the spy shots...Spy Shots


Hi Frozen
I got my hands on a new 2007 truck at work tonight. The truck I looked at does have torsion bars still. There are no emblems on this truck so I don't if it was a 1500 or a 2500 HD but it sure did have torsions bars still. I asked my manager what he know about the chassis and he told me they still had Torsion Bars, he told me we have one out back go look for yourself. I wanted to take a picture but was told I would get fired if they found out.

Regards Mike


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I have heard that the 1/2tons will have the coil over suspension while the HDs will still have the torsion bars. Either way, I can't wait to see one up close.

Will


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

Yep...Torsions......Rattling ISS shaft.....245 tire.....I can see it now...... 

I think the styling and interior are very nice. It's a shame they really didn't do much to the mechanicals....Or I can be speaking prematurely...


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

JRKRACE said:


> Yep...Torsions......Rattling ISS shaft.....245 tire.....I can see it now......
> 
> I think the styling and interior are very nice. It's a shame they really didn't do much to the mechanicals....Or I can be speaking prematurely...


You know now that I think about it, Im sure the tires on the truck I saw were bigger than 245s. At least they didn't seem to have that big gap in the wheel wells.

Regards Mike


----------



## jazak (Mar 12, 2006)

Don't like it at all looks like s**t! Ford and Dodge here I come!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I saw one camoed out. It was a GMC. It looked goofy with the camo, it looked like a checkered board, it was all white and black squares. But you could tell it was the new sierra/silverado.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

The 2007 classics are very similiar to the 06's but in January the new HD's will be available and are completely different. It stinks that I wont be able to set one up in time for the snow season so I will probably order the 2007 Classic. The half tons willl be available in October. Watch for very good rebates on the 07 classics as they try to get rid of them before the new body style appears.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

*sharp*

Well they may look similar to Fast Only Racing Downhill but Ford stole their older body style from Dodge. The new Super Doodie body style sucks. I will definately be having one of these sitting in my driveway. payup


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

*6.2 Motor?*

Fly, 
Will the 6.2 w/ the 6 speed trans be replacing the 8.1 / allison in the new style 2500HD and 3500 series work trucks or is it only going be used as a high performance motor for the sport trucks. I have also heard that 6.0 and 4 speed trans have been updated. Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks, Dan


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

dmcenery said:


> Fly,
> Will the 6.2 w/ the 6 speed trans be replacing the 8.1 / allison in the new style 2500HD and 3500 series work trucks or is it only going be used as a high performance motor for the sport trucks. I have also heard that 6.0 and 4 speed trans have been updated. Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Dan


Dan
I won't have that info yet for a month or so. Even getting info at the plant is hard, never have seen a truck with that GM has kept under wraps for so long. They still are keeping the pilot trucks at the plant covered up. I will ask around and try to get some info for you.

Regards Mike


----------



## PPMnh (Jul 28, 2006)

man, they're getting even uglier...the darn aztec's started it.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't like it...


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

A update Guys
I saw three of the new trucks at work the other night. They are really a good looking truck. You guys will be suprized when you do get to touch them. The only truck I didn't care for was the plain jane with no mouldings, seemed like alot of sheet metal with nothing to break it up.

Regards Mike


----------

